# New Zeiss Otus Coming in September [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

```
We’re told that Zeiss will announce a new wide angle Otus in September of this year.</p>
<p>While we assumed a 35mm Otus lens would be announced, we’re told it’s actually going to be wider and likely 24mm, but could be announced as a “25mm” lens. The exact speed of the lens was unknown, but the previous two Otus lenses, the 55mm and 85mm are both f/1.4.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 28, 2015)

dilbert said:


> 19mm or 21mm would be wide and different
> 
> 19 is even a prime number


Zeiss probably won't compete with the current 21mm Distagon.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2015)

When Zeiss released the ZFs, they started with 50, 85 35. I believe they followed a similar sequence with the ZE. I would be surprised at any release other than the 35mm. However, attached to a 50 MP camera, 19mm would be great and would allow lots of cropping. 

On the other hand, Zeiss released an 85 and 25 for their Batis lineup so maybe the new normal is the 25mm FL.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 28, 2015)

A rumor from within Zeiss says 24/1.4


----------



## lo lite (Jul 28, 2015)

I want a modern successor of the famous Flektogon 2.8/20, although this lens was made by the east german branch of Zeiss (Carl Zeiss Jena). I especially like the short closest focusing distance of just 19mm of this lens and wonder if an even shorter one would be possible. Also, I dream of a faster aperture of 1.4 for this focal length although I don't know if physics allows for this (F/1.8 is possible: http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/20mm-f18-ex-dg-asp-rf and I would buy this lens if Sigma would bring a version with HSM).


----------



## dolina (Jul 29, 2015)

I want a Zeiss for Canon that has AF. :


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 29, 2015)

dolina said:


> I want a Zeiss for Canon that has AF. :



Please don't mess with Zeiss quality and precision mechanics. The narrow manufacturing tolerances imply more friction compared to AF lenses, which in turn would require stronger motors and use more battery juice. I fully support Zeiss's philosophy of not compromising on image quality, no matter what. Maybe try a Zeiss lens and witness the miracle first hand. This may change your opinion in a heartbeat.

Back in Contax days, the AX had an AF body, where the film plane inside the body moved. It was pretty slow AF, but it worked. This is theoretically also possible with digital sensors, but I doubt any manufacturer will implement it.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jul 29, 2015)

Doh, another Otus that I can't afford!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> lo lite said:
> 
> 
> > I want a modern successor of the famous Flektogon 2.8/20, although this lens was made by the east german branch of Zeiss (Carl Zeiss Jena). I especially like the short closest focusing distance of just 19mm of this lens and wonder if an even shorter one would be possible. Also, I dream of a faster aperture of 1.4 for this focal length although I don't know if physics allows for this (F/1.8 is possible: http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/20mm-f18-ex-dg-asp-rf and I would buy this lens if Sigma would bring a version with HSM).
> ...


The Zeiss Batis lenses are designed for the Sony E mount full-frame cameras with a flange depth of 18mm (same as Canon EF-M). The Canon EF/EF-S flange depth is 44mm, and Nikon F-Mount 46.5mm which is where the Zeiss Otus lenses sit.


----------

